

Development story of puzzl - pravj
http://pravj.github.io/blog/development-story-of-puzzl/

======
jefarmstrong
I just wrote a blog post about using A* to solve puzzles in my game: Mondrian.
[http://jefarmstrong.com/posts/building-
mondrian2-astar/](http://jefarmstrong.com/posts/building-mondrian2-astar/) I
think you might find it interesting.

~~~
pravj
@jefarmstrong Mondrian sounds an awesome thing dude. I liked your both posts
on it.

Can I ask, how can you miss the exact shortest path for puzzles in its
version-1? I mean did you just used hard-coded levels or what?

